# Amendment (king of the tree tops)



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys as you going back to painting you have done can make you not like it with fresh eyes and mind I was happy with the original but then I left a good few days then it started to tell me the proportion was wrong and it need some colours in in so I made the gorilla head bigger and fixed the arms and added bright vibrant butterflies I hope you like


----------

